# "Big Plans" for the Commies on November 4th



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears that they are setting up for another trantrum. I agreed with the authors point here......



> Another factor involved here concerns the simple fact that once the resistance turns serious and the rioters start dying, the revolutionary army tends to evaporate rather quickly, as occurred during the last mass revolutionary spasm in the spring of 1970. After Kent and Jackson state - four and nine fatalities, respectively, in both cases triggered by leftist actions -- it became a little difficult to scrape up a convincing People's Liberation Army. In short order, the hard core turned to bombings and bank robberies, along the lines of the SLA and the Weathermen. But it may take a larger effusion of blood to get the same effect today, whether we like it or not.


Articles: Big Plans on the Hard Left for November 4


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ahh yes, the well documented "peace, love, and tolerance" of the left, on full display!

Bet you $$$ we hear nothing about this in the MSM. Had this been a right-wing group (even something proven to be as totally peaceful as the Tea Party) organizing this we'd be hearing the MSM scream about the "terrorist/militia/hate organizations planning for mass causality attacks across America".

#ShakesMyHead


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Egyas said:


> Ahh yes, the well documented "peace, love, and tolerance" of the left, on full display!
> 
> Bet you $$$ we hear nothing about this int he MSM. Had this been a right-wind group (even something proven to be as totally peaceful as the Tea Party) organizing this we'd be hearing the MSM scream about the "terrorist/militia/hate organizations planning for mass causality attacks across America".
> 
> #ShakesMyHead


You are totally correct.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am really getting sick and tired of the left. I honestly think when I retire in a few years I will just go to my BOL and shut ourselves out from the crap going on. If our kids or grandkids come to visit, they leave the outside world at the gate. I am just so fed up with EVERYTHING they stand for.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I am really getting sick and tired of the left. I honestly think when I retire in a few years I will just go to my BOL and shut ourselves out from the crap going on. If our kids or grandkids come to visit, they leave the outside world at the gate. I am just so fed up with EVERYTHING they stand for.


That is one of the biggest reasons we are building our house on remote property! It'll take several years, but there's NOTHING around it, and NO neighbors!

You come to visit us, like you said, leave your shit outside our gate!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Egyas said:


> That is one of the biggest reasons we are building our house on remote property! It'll take several years, but there's NOTHING around it, and NO neighbors!
> 
> You come to visit us, like you said, leave your shit outside our gate!


We are presently in the process of doing the exact same thing.

I certainly enjoy punching hippies. But there comes a time when punching hippies turns into nothing more than physical exercise and little is to be gained by it.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

We need more folks to not only be sick & tired of the Socialist Far Left & Left ,we need them to stop voting like Liberal Oriental(Asian) Irvine California Soccer Moms in Election Cycle after Election Cycle (Due to their feelings that Voting for a Fundy Christian Conservative or Republican equates to voting for a Neo Nazi or a Kluxer )


----------



## SKEEF (Aug 7, 2017)

Gunn said:


> I am really getting sick and tired of the left. I honestly think when I retire in a few years I will just go to my BOL and shut ourselves out from the crap going on. If our kids or grandkids come to visit, they leave the outside world at the gate. I am just so fed up with EVERYTHING they stand for.


Doing the same. Just a few years to go and I'm off the grid.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SKEEF said:


> Doing the same. Just a few years to go and I'm off the grid.


I am jealous....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gunn said:


> I am really getting sick and tired of the left. I honestly think when I retire in a few years I will just go to my BOL and shut ourselves out from the crap going on. If our kids or grandkids come to visit, they leave the outside world at the gate. I am just so fed up with EVERYTHING they stand for.


 I did retire and where I plan to stay till life is over.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Getting closer.....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Now seems they wont be able to wait ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Did anyone else catch Steven Crowder's video exposing a group near them?
They put his producer undercover to infiltrate one of these Antifa groups. The group went so far as to demand that they install an app on his phone for secret communications.
After he was "in", they met at a location before a protest at UC Berkley (I think). While sitting around discussing their plans for the protest, one person hands the spy a folder knife. Another arrives and starts talking about how he brought his "on the line between a rifle and an assault rifle", and that if they need to retreat, they should lead their opposition back toward his car, and get the gun.
Another stated that they "have two AKs coming".
They fully expected some kind of armed confrontation, and came armed themselves.

The producer, having heard enough and realizing he was in the middle of crazy, excused himself to the restroom, and his film team promptly pulled him out of the area. They immediately took the footage to the police, who happened to already be on campus in expectation of conflicts. They viewed the hidden cam footage and moved in to arrest those on the video.
Fine and swift work by the boys in blue.

The worst revelation from the "expose" was that it took a YouTube comedian/commentator and his producer to reveal this. When they presented it to a few "reputable" news agencies, willing to provide all the footage they collected, they were denied. No news agency would take the story.
Shocking, honestly.

It's on YouTube, and I strongly urge you to give it a watch.
They are preparing, folks. They may be misguided and untrained, but even an idiot can cause chaos.
November 4th may pass without a whimper... but it may not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Did anyone else catch Steven Crowder's video exposing a group near them?
> They put his producer undercover to infiltrate one of these Antifa groups. The group went so far as to demand that they install an app on his phone for secret communications.
> After he was "in", they met at a location before a protest at UC Berkley (I think). While sitting around discussing their plans for the protest, one person hands the spy a folder knife. Another arrives and starts talking about how he brought his "on the line between a rifle and an assault rifle", and that if they need to retreat, they should lead their opposition back toward his car, and get the gun.
> Another stated that they "have two AKs coming".
> ...


Saw it at @Denton 's suggestion. Great piece of investigative journalism. Much better than any MSM.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Did anyone else catch Steven Crowder's video exposing a group near them?
> They put his producer undercover to infiltrate one of these Antifa groups. The group went so far as to demand that they install an app on his phone for secret communications.
> After he was "in", they met at a location before a protest at UC Berkley (I think). While sitting around discussing their plans for the protest, one person hands the spy a folder knife. Another arrives and starts talking about how he brought his "on the line between a rifle and an assault rifle", and that if they need to retreat, they should lead their opposition back toward his car, and get the gun.
> Another stated that they "have two AKs coming".
> ...


Yep it was good.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good but lengthy read....

WARNING: There Is Going to be an Attempted Communist Revolution on Nov. 4


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This article is a good read about what this 11/4 crap is really about. I do not agree that it is the left's last gasp, but I do believe that it will continue to fall out of influence and power in the U.S.



> The Left's Last Spasm





> But the truth, if anything, is exactly the opposite. What we are experiencing, far from a deadly revolutionary upsurge threatening everything of value, is a historically unique situation where, for the first time on record, a leftist movement is in complete and accelerating collapse within a democratic polity. The upcoming people's revolt is simply another symptom of this.


The Left's Last Spasm


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And while Soros is old, this may be another sign of the left's demise for the most part.....



> Soros transfers most of his wealth to Open Society Foundations


Soros transfers most of his wealth to Open Society Foundations


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The left will instigate a "When Liberals Attack " incident (Within many ) that will so repulse such a wide variety the populace in such a way as to make MSM unable to advocate the Far Left & Left's positions automatically any longer .


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Seems a good time to raise some hell!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The more heads that get cracked the better, this is the only way anarchists learn.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Turned out to be much to do about nothing.


----------

